# HIYA



## oops! (May 19, 2005)

Hiya!  I'm new to the forum. I have to admit that I wasn't really keen on makeup until I found this site, but I've just bought my first MAC products :loveya: 
I'm learning a lot and hope I'll learn much more with your help.


----------



## Caitlin (May 19, 2005)

Run away while you still can... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC is an addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome and look forward to chatting more with ya!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra oops!! If you have any questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## user2 (May 19, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a Linda) welcomes you to Specktra...

Have fun here!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Hehe...love your SN!

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## oops! (May 28, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your welcome. Hope to see , I mean read you soon.


----------

